# Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson wollte 80 Millionen US-Dollar für frühen Start bei Disney Plus



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson wollte 80 Millionen US-Dollar für frühen Start bei Disney Plus*

					Scarlett Johansson soll schon im März 80 Millionen US-Dollar von Disney verlangt haben, damit diese Black Widow zum Start auch auf Disney Plus anbieten dürfen. Von Disney gab es bis zu Johanssons nachfolgender Klage aber keine Antwort.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson wollte 80 Millionen US-Dollar für frühen Start bei Disney Plus*


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2021)

Warum nicht gleich 1 Milliarde? Disney hat doch eh genug.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (10. September 2021)

Schon erstaunlich, wie Multimillionäre dem Geld immer noch hinterher rennen. Die Frau ist Stein reich, Sie kann sich alles was Sie will, ohne mit der Wimper zu zuckeln, kaufen. Und trotzdem zerstört Sie jetzt ihr Image bei den Fans?! Alles für ein paar „Groschen“ mehr, die Sie eh nicht merken wird. Ok.....


----------



## blautemple (10. September 2021)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wie Multimillionäre dem Geld immer noch hinter rennen. Die Frau ist Stein reich, Sie kann sich alles was Sie will, ohne mit der Wimper zu zuckeln, kaufen. Und trotzdem zerstört Sie jetzt ihr Image bei den Fans?! Alles für ein paar „Groschen“ mehr, die Sie eh nicht merken wird. Ok.....


Würdest du dich gerne verarschen lassen? Disney ist genauso steinreich und könnte auch einfach zahlen, machen sie aber aus genau demselben Grund nicht.


----------



## Andrej (10. September 2021)

Also wenn sie eine Gewinnbeteiligung im Vertrag hatte, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass sie viel Geld dadurch verlohren hat. Kevin Costner lebt immer noch ganz gut von seinem Wolfstanz und bekommt immer noch Geld dafür, wenn das Ding irgendwo gezeigt wird.


----------



## Amigo (10. September 2021)

Auch die Gier scheint unendlich bei manchen Menschen...


----------



## JoshuaOD (10. September 2021)

Kann man mal sehen wie gierig "Stars" werden. Mehr muss man nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## Valanor (10. September 2021)

Die Frage die sich dabei ein jeder stellen kann ".... wann ist genug genug....." und natürlich hat Disney genug im Geldspeicher und auch Frau Johannson.

Bei solchen Klagen in den USA verdienen die Anwälte im Hintergrund den Bärenanteil der Streitsumme, deshalb wird dies auch nach außen getragen um die öffentliche Meinung als Druckmittel mit einfließen zu lassen.

Der ABBA Song passt wunderbar dazu....

Money, money, money
Must be funny
In the rich man's world


----------



## seventyseven (10. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Würdest du dich gerne verarschen lassen? Disney ist genauso steinreich und könnte auch einfach zahlen, machen sie aber aus genau demselben Grund nicht.


Der Film hat bisher 319Mio. eingespielt und sie will davon 80? Die Disney+ Umsätze sind gerade mal bei 60Mio.
Sie hat für die beiden Infinity War streifen ca. 15Mio verdient. Für Black Widow bekam sie bisher 20Mio.

Ihr wurde sicherlich nicht mehr als 2-3% an den Kino einnahmen zugesprochen was bei 319Mio und 2% ca. 6,4 Mio$ entspricht.


----------



## Quake2008 (10. September 2021)

Im Grunde Vertrag ist Vertrag, was ihr zugesagt wurde ist ja Vertraglich geregelt, ob es dabei um 10 EUR oder 80 Millionen geht, ist erstmal Nebensache. Wie sie auf 80 Millionen kommt ist fraglich.


----------



## Cobar (10. September 2021)

Vertrag ist Vertrag, aber hier streiten sich reiche Leute mit reichen Firmen.
Mein Mitleid auf beiden Seiten hält sich in Grenzen, da haben beide mehr als genug.


----------



## nibi030 (10. September 2021)

Puhh... irgendwie hat man wohl diesen Teil beim abschreiben vergessen zu kopieren:



> Nach Angaben der Anwälte von Johansson schrieb der Chefjustiziar von Marvel, Dave Galluzzi, dass _"es zu 100 Prozent unser Plan ist, Black Widow in einer typischen Breitwandversion zu zeigen"_. Sollte sich das ändern, so schrieb er, _"müssten wir das mit Ihnen besprechen und zu einer Übereinkunft kommen, da der Vertrag auf einer Reihe von (sehr großen) Einspielergebnissen basiert."_ Genau das soll aber nicht passiert sein.



Ansonsten scheint der allgemeine Tenor hier mal wieder: Man, mich frisst echt der Neid auf


----------



## KasenShlogga (10. September 2021)

In ihrer Position wäre es halt dumm gewesen es nicht einzuklagen, das hat ihr Anwalt ihr sicher auch gesagt. Steht natürlich trotzdem in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was sie tatsächlich geleistet hat. Sicher ist es anstrengend einen Film zu drehen, aber 80 Millionen für einen Mensch? Ich wüsste nicht mal wofür soviel Geld in diesem Leben ausgeben sollte.


----------



## Zanza (10. September 2021)

Leute ihr seit die Besten. Die haben einen Vertrag und das hat Disney nicht erfüllt oder gebrochen in dem die denn Film zeitgleich auf Disney Plus VIP Zugang angeboten.  
Und so viel Geld kann man schon ausgeben, wenn man es hat.  Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Khabarak (10. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Der Film hat bisher 319Mio. eingespielt und sie will davon 80? Die Disney+ Umsätze sind gerade mal bei 60Mio.
> Sie hat für die beiden Infinity War streifen ca. 15Mio verdient. Für Black Widow bekam sie bisher 20Mio.
> 
> Ihr wurde sicherlich nicht mehr als 2-3% an den Kino einnahmen zugesprochen was bei 319Mio und 2% ca. 6,4 Mio$ entspricht.


319 Mio. an der Kinokasse - die Einnahmen über Disney+ werden nicht veröffentlicht.
Letztere dürften ein Vielfaches höher ausfallen.


----------



## tallantis (10. September 2021)

Joa sie hat schon Recht. Ist einfach ein dick-move von Disney. Würde ich auch einklagen. Dass hier ein paar Neider nicht verstehen, dass es auch um das Prinzip geht, war natürlich klar.


----------



## Casurin (10. September 2021)

Würde mich nicht wunder wenns rein erlogen ist - auch ihre Anwälte sprechen derzeit rein von Kino-Einnahmen, wenn der Vertrag wirklich eine Klausel zu Kinoexklusivität enthält dann werden sie dass auch in den Medien noch groß breit treten (dieser Teil des Vertrages wurd zu großen Teilen veröffentlich und keine es war bisher keine Exklusivität darin zu finden).
Auch wurde hier irgendwie vergessen zu erwähnen das Johansson (bzw die Anwälte) behaupten sie würde aus sexistischen Gründen benachteiligt, obwohl Disneys erstes Angebot war die Einnahmen durch den Streaming-Dienst den Boxoffice-Einnahmen anzurechnen.... sprich es wurde ihr angeboten das sie deutlich mehr bekommt als im Vertrag steht.



Zanza schrieb:


> Die haben einen Vertrag und das hat Disney nicht erfüllt oder gebrochen in dem die denn Film zeitgleich auf Disney Plus VIP Zugang angeboten.


Das ist ihre BEHAUPTUNG - aber ohne den Vertrag zu kennen sollte man eher leise sein - vor allem da bisher, auch von ihrer Seite her, gesagt wurde ihr wurde ein Anteil der Kino-Einnahmen zugesagt, womit sei aber so absolut 0 Anspruch auf einnahmen durch Streaming hätte.


tallantis schrieb:


> Joa sie hat schon Recht.


Oder auch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. September 2021)

Von Gier sprechen, aber nicht verstehen, dass der Lebensstandard mit dem Reichtum auch enorm steigt - 5 Villen, 10 Luxusautos, 3 Yachten, und jedes Jahr in den besten Hotels der Welt Urlaub machen ist halt auch nicht günstig zu erhalten - was hat das mit Gier zu tun


----------



## Homerclon (10. September 2021)

Interessant das hier viele über Johansson herziehen. Als ob Disney von der Insolvenz bedroht wäre, und Johannson mit ihrer Klage das noch beschleunigen würde.
Johanssons Ruf sollte - bei den Fans - dadurch nicht den geringsten Kratzer abbekommen. Wenn man mal von Neid(er) absieht, aber es sollte eh jedem Klar sein das Johansson nicht für einen Hungerlohn bei den Filmen mitmacht. Auch bei den Produktionsfirmen dürfte der Ruf nicht sonderlich leiden - wichtig ist dafür natürlich, das sie Recht hat und Disney wirklich ein Vertragsbruch begangen hat.

Wenn Disney den Vertrag bricht, dann ist es das gute Recht von Johansson eine Klage einzureichen. Bei Verhandlungen fängt man auch nicht dem an was man haben will, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist das der Verhandlungsgegner dem zustimmt.


----------



## geist4711 (10. September 2021)

ja, da haben beide seiten genug geld.
da kann man schonmal losnörgeln was die da machen, die schwimmen ja eh  im geld.

allerdings:
es geht doch eigentlich um einen vertrag der einzuhalten ist.
gut, hier tritt es keine leute die da jedes vertragsdetail auch nötig hätten, aber man stelle sich mal vor man hätte selber, so als kleiner mann einen vertrag, für eine kleine nebenrolle, nur 1000€ mit dem versprechen dann 1€ je gezeigten film zu bekommen und dann zeigen die das , trotz anderer aussage, nicht zuerst im kino, sondern irgendwo anders.

die zahlen sind natürlich ausgedacht, als noname muss man schon froh zu sein überhaupt geld für eine rolle zu bekommen, aber es soll auch nur das prinziep zeigen.

wenn man etwas ausmacht, muss man sich auch dran halten, egal um wieviel geld es geht, sonst muss man sich nicht über klagen wundern, bzw sonst müsste man garnicht erst verträge machen, wobei ich denke, das es dann nochmehr klagen gäbe, verträge hat man ja erfunden um im vorhinein alles fest zu legen -und was man da reinschreibt, da muss man sich auch dran halten, egal ob man noname oder disney oder sonstwer ist.


----------



## Zanza (11. September 2021)

Casurin schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wunder wenns rein erlogen ist - auch ihre Anwälte sprechen derzeit rein von Kino-Einnahmen, wenn der Vertrag wirklich eine Klausel zu Kinoexklusivität enthält dann werden sie dass auch in den Medien noch groß breit treten (dieser Teil des Vertrages wurd zu großen Teilen veröffentlich und keine es war bisher keine Exklusivität darin zu finden).
> Auch wurde hier irgendwie vergessen zu erwähnen das Johansson (bzw die Anwälte) behaupten sie würde aus sexistischen Gründen benachteiligt, obwohl Disneys erstes Angebot war die Einnahmen durch den Streaming-Dienst den Boxoffice-Einnahmen anzurechnen.... sprich es wurde ihr angeboten das sie deutlich mehr bekommt als im Vertrag steht.
> 
> 
> ...


Das steht doch im Artikel drin. Welche BEHAUPTUNG ? 


*Laut Vertrag sollte Johansson an den Kino-Einnahmen des Anfang Juli veröffentlichten Marvel-Films Black Widow beteiligt werden, in dem sie die Hauptrolle spielt. Zeitgleich zum Kinostart veröffentlichte Disney den Film aber gegen eine Zusatzgebühr auch beim Streaming-Dienst Disney Plus. Dadurch wurde das Interesse, den Film im Kino anzusehen, natürlich gedämpft. Laut Johansson war dieser Schritt zudem ein Vertragsbruch: Ihr wurde angeblich ein exklusiver Kinostart zugesagt.*


----------



## pedi (11. September 2021)

geld regiert die welt.


----------



## Rollora (11. September 2021)

Wenns im Vertrag stand...  80 erscheint mir jetzt viel, umgekehrt lebt der Film halt von ihr und bei Frauen muss msn ja such sagen, dass die nur eine recht kurze Ueit eine Karriere haben im Vergleich zu Männern. Letztere würde man sichvauch mit mitte 50 (Grillo) oder gar 60 noch ansehen, Johanssons Karriere ist bald vorbei, die muss jetzt alles rausholen


----------



## Casurin (11. September 2021)

Zanza schrieb:


> *Laut Johansson war dieser Schritt zudem ein Vertragsbruch: Ihr wurde angeblich ein exklusiver Kinostart zugesagt.*


Warum glaubst du denn hab ich sonst den veröffentlichten Teil des Vertrages verlinkt? Von dem was sie Behauptet ist nirgends was zu sehen. Also ja, steht da ja geschrieben, warum du das dann nicht liest ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenns im Vertrag stand...  80 erscheint mir jetzt viel, umgekehrt lebt der Film halt von ihr und bei Frauen muss msn ja such sagen, dass die nur eine recht kurze Ueit eine Karriere haben im Vergleich zu Männern. Letztere würde man sichvauch mit mitte 50 (Grillo) oder gar 60 noch ansehen, Johanssons Karriere ist bald vorbei, die muss jetzt alles rausholen


Warum würde ihre Karriere eher vorbei sein als die ihrer männlichen Kollegen?


----------



## Andrej (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum würde ihre Karriere eher vorbei sein als die ihrer männlichen Kollegen?


Weil sie nicht mehr im Saft sein wir - obwohl ich es bei ihr nicht glaube. Sie ist schon eine schöne Frau und eine gute Schauspieler.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht mehr im Saft sein wir - obwohl ich es bei ihr nicht glaube. Sie ist schon eine schöne Frau und eine gute Schauspieler.


Selbst wenn sie mal nicht mehr "so knackig" sein sollte kann sie doch andere Rollen spielen.
Es gibt genug Beispiele, von guten Schauspielerinnen, welche auch im höheren Alter noch gefragt sind.


----------



## Karotte81 (11. September 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenns im Vertrag stand...  80 erscheint mir jetzt viel, umgekehrt lebt der Film halt von ihr und bei Frauen muss msn ja such sagen, dass die nur eine recht kurze Ueit eine Karriere haben im Vergleich zu Männern. Letztere würde man sichvauch mit mitte 50 (Grillo) oder gar 60 noch ansehen, Johanssons Karriere ist bald vorbei, die muss jetzt alles rausholen


So ein Unsinn! Und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie längst ausgesorgt hat.


----------



## Andrej (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie mal nicht mehr "so knackig" sein sollte kann sie doch andere Rollen spielen.
> Es gibt genug Beispiele, von guten Schauspielerinnen, welche auch im höheren Alter noch gefragt sind.


Das stimmt, nur waren diese Schauspielerinnen auch nicht über Jahre in einer Rolle. Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand noch weis in welchen anderen Filmen sie mitgespielt hat - und dass obwohl sie auf eine fast 30 Jahre andauernden Schauspielkarriere verweisen kann. Von denen sie aber fast 10 Jahre nur als Black Widow aufgetretten ist!


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Das stimmt, nur waren diese Schauspielerinnen auch nicht über Jahre in einer Rolle. Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand noch weis in welchen anderen Filmen sie mitgespielt hat - und dass obwohl sie auf eine fast 30 Jahre andauernden Schauspielkarriere verweisen kann. Von denen sie aber fast 10 Jahre nur als Black Widow aufgetretten ist!


Das stimmt. Dann ist es schwieriger sie mit anderen Rollen zu identifizieren.
Aber auch das ist möglich. Siehe z.B. Harrison Ford. Der war u.a. Han Solo, Indiana Jones und Dr.Kimble.

Oder Keanu Reeves: Neo und John Wick. Wobei man nach dem neuesten Matrix Trailer den Eindruck hat die Rollen würden verschmelzen.


----------



## Rollora (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum würde ihre Karriere eher vorbei sein als die ihrer männlichen Kollegen?


weil sie an Attraktivität verliert und das bei vielen Frauen überhaupt erst ein Grund ist, warum sie gecastet werden. Dazu gibts interessante Untersuchungen. Johansson kann zwar auch schauspielen, und damit auch später noch Rollen kriegen, aber die große Blockbusterzeit ist bald vorbei


Karotte81 schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn! Und du kannst davon ausgehen, dass sie längst ausgesorgt hat.


letzteres ist ja irrelevant, das haben auch andere Schauspieler. Hochverschuldet trotzdem. Und was konkret ist Unsinn, es ist längst kein Geheimnis, dass Schauspielerinnen ab ca mitte 40 Schwierigkeiten haben Rollen zu finden


RyzA schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie mal nicht mehr "so knackig" sein sollte kann sie doch andere Rollen spielen.
> Es gibt genug Beispiele, von guten Schauspielerinnen, welche auch im höheren Alter noch gefragt sind.


Natürlich gibt es die. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, evtl ist sie eine Ausnahne. Aber der absolut häufigere Fall ist eben, dass gewisse Frauen ab ca 40 dann völlig in der Versenkung verschwinden


----------



## Andrej (11. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Dann ist es schwieriger sie mit anderen Rollen zu identifizieren.
> Aber auch das ist möglich. Siehe z.B. Harrison Ford. Der war u.a. Han Solo, Indiana Jones und Dr.Kimble.
> 
> Oder Keanu Reeves: Neo und John Wick. Wobei man nach dem neuesten Matrix Trailer den Eindruck hat die Rollen würden verschmelzen.


Die zwei oben genannten Rollen von Harrison Ford sind aber bei ein und dem selben Regisseur und alle diese Filme haben entas mit "Kampf" zu tun. Eine Kampfoma hatten wir natürlcih noch nicht!

Sie muss jetzt halt schnell neue Rollen finden in anderen Filmgattungen. Deswegen hoffe ich für sie, dass sie sich nicht zu lange mit dem Rechtsstreit beschäftigen wird und sich eher auf ihre Karriere konzentriert!


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Die zwei oben genannten Rollen von Harrison Ford sind aber bei ein und dem selben Regisseur und alle diese Filme haben entas mit "Kampf" zu tun. Eine Kampfoma hatten wir natürlcih noch nicht!


Das stimmt die Beispiele waren nicht so passend! 

Edit: Apropos Kampfoma





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrPvUd7E9HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nofuntobealone (11. September 2021)

Ich wäre zwar auch gern reich, aber ich denke der Deal geht in Ordnung. Ausserdem: reiche Leute besorgen das Geld für Kredite von Armen leuten. Ich finde da ist arm und reich eher ein Miteinander, oder liege ich da falsch? Ohne Kapital kann keine Bank (günstige) Kredite anbieten. Nicht so gut finde ich, wenn reiche Leute gar keine Steuern zahlen. Da wird's asozial, wie ich meine.


----------



## Andrej (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt die Beispiele waren nicht so passend!
> 
> Edit: Apropos Kampfoma


Ja die Oma war gut!


----------



## Natscha (12. September 2021)

b2t

Ich würde mal vermuten, dass hinter der ganzen Geschichte eher ein Präzedenzfall für/gegen Disney geschaffen werden soll, an denen sich sowohl Studios als auch Schauspieler orientieren können. Dass das Disney nicht schmeckt, ist offensichtlich, denn in einer Gerichtsverhandlung  müssten dann entsprechende Einnahmen, als auch Praktiken für die Onlinevermarktung veröffentlicht werden. Schließlich gilt es ja auch zu klären, wie entsprechende Stream-Joint-Ventures, Vermietung des alleinigen Streamrechts (siehe DP2) und ähnliches den Schauspielern vergütet werden.  Und ich denke, genau darum gehts hier (der Schauspielerin).

Was die 80Mio angeht; von vielen wurden die RA-Kosten überlesen .. von den 80 Mio bleiben der Johansson nicht mehr viel ...(sicher, immer noch genug für uns alle ... und evtl. auch weit über 20Mio, aber deutlich weniger als 80 ^^)

Wir haben uns BW noch nicht angeschaut, wir sind halt geduldig und warten bis er im normalen Stream verfügbar ist. Der Film wird ja nicht schlechter ...


----------

